

Setting up continuous integration, nightly builds, etc in a .net environment - LethalDuck
http://blog.binarymist.net/2014/02/22/automating-specification-by-example-for-net/j

======
tatalegma
Did you paste the wrong link? Because that link has nothing to do with
continuous integration or nightly builds.

